# Burnt food stuck to the cooking glass bowl,.......



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

This sounds odd but here is my trick.

Get some The Works Toilet Bowl Cleaner, pout some in the dish. Soak it until it dissolves the burned stuff.

Use rubber gloves , this stuff is caustic and can burn the skin off your bones.

Rinse, wash, and wash again.

Should be spotless .

And whatever was burnt on, don't cook it so long next time.:wink2:


ED


----------



## Ronak15 (Jan 8, 2018)

I guess,.. WD40, Clorox, or " Easy-Off ( more chance of success ) " can perhaps also work efficiently, but the problem is, theerafter you will hesiate to cook eating food in it,.....

Pyrex says,.. they will send me the sample of this something,... but dunno how long it can take and may/may not work,..

Bar keeper Cleanser...


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Bar- keepers is good too, it will work.

After cleaning the dish with the Toilet bowl cleaner, neutralize any left over residue with a healthy scrubbing of Baking soda.

You can eat baking soda as an acid reducer and gas relief.

So it will neutralize the bowl cleaner, and you can confidently eat from the dish again.

remember to wash the dish very well after getting the stuck on stuff off, and you will be O K.

ED


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I cleaned up some old corning wear with a powdered cleaner and an SOS pad.
The glass is the same just white.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

And the blue ribbon winner is: light drum roll please -

- WD-40 and 0000 steel wool -

Also removes years of cooking residue from Formica next to the range that nothing else would touch and makes it look and feel new again.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

At least spring for PB Blaster. WD40 is not the world's savior. Actually, I would try Zud first.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Guap0_ said:


> At least spring for PB Blaster. WD40 is not the world's savior. Actually, I would try Zud first.


I stand corrected. Actually very corrected. But why apply a product that smells like Panther Piss.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

I forgot about the wonderful addictive fragrance, of WD40.


----------



## Ronak15 (Jan 8, 2018)

WD 40 is not always effective,.... 

My pressure cooker's longer handle's screw
and and a pop-up button ( screw-in assembly ) in the pressure cooker's lid,...I am trying for months ( soaking and spraying with WD 40 ) and still not opening,.. 

Sometimes Coke even works better and faster..


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I've used WD-40 to clean and maintain all my guns for over 50 years. What in hell does this have to do with cleaning burned beans from a baking dish. Not one damm thing, but about equal to the effectiveness of screwing with a pressure cooker. Try PB blaster.


----------



## Ronak15 (Jan 8, 2018)

Coating the vesel with oil at bottom,...

Yess,..... i always do,.. I had greased with oil, but it was used in an almost right size of tight portable toaster oven, and the food was needing the long time cooking at low temperature,.. so naturally the portion close to the filament cooks very hard way.......

next time, I may make a thinner layer of food,...so I do not need to cook for more time and hence,.... it may not happen,..


----------



## Ronak15 (Jan 8, 2018)

duplicate..


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

When you finally do get it cleaned please come back and post the solution. As my years add up I find I tend to _*burn*_ a few more pots and pans than I used to and some have never quite recovered. Don't tell my wife I said that.

Bud


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Warm dish, spray with oven cleaner. Let it sit for a bit ans scrub with steel wool.

Rinse and repeat. Wash it really well when residue is removed.

And before someone has a conniption fit about using oven cleaner on a food surface you might want to research how to clean broiler chains (ala Burger King). Short answer they soak those in a vat of lye over night.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

I've used popcorn machine cleaner with much success. It removes years of burnt on stuff and is food safe. You boil a large pot of water, add the powder and mix, then immerse the stained bowl or pan and let it soak for about half an hour. 

https://www.amazon.com/GOLD-MEDAL-P...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B001EEU6RS


----------



## Ronak15 (Jan 8, 2018)

I think, I will wait 2-3 more days,… let it soak the way it is,..and then scrub it ( without using any Bleach/Clorox. Easy off ,.. or such toilet and oven cleaners harsh products,…. ) And, let Pyrex send me that Bar Cleaner’s Powder that they promised, till time,..
.

Btw, while we are talking the same subject and matter,.. other a very similar problem, which we all face,… is about all steel utensils which gets burnt and having *brown and black spots *all around, and even the inner surface many a time,.. where you actually cook the eatables,….
Few pictures below of such daily many typical utensils,… from Tea-kettle to Cooking pan to Cooker,…
.

This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image.











This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image.

















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image.


















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image.


















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image.


















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image.










How do you tackle effectively with this kinda daily problem also? 
Please narrate your experience sand EZ solutions that worked for you,..
Thank you all,…


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm telling you, the popcorn machine cleaner would fix those items right up.


----------



## Ronak15 (Jan 8, 2018)

This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image.










Solved and resolved.

As per the below pic, 95 percent burnt stuff was gone by
Lemon peel crust + baking soda + dishwashing shops 
….And soaking for 10+ days and rubbing eventually with alu. Foil.

Rest 5% remainder was there and I used the sample powder shown in the picture extremely little, and it was all gone,….

Thx all for suggestions and learning ride,..


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Thanks for letting us know the outcome! Bar Keeper's Friend is well known by boaters who have to deal with cleaning stainless steel in a salt water environment. It really should be called "stain-less" and not "stainless." BKF is slightly abrasive, and (I believe) a fairly strong acid. Pretty good stuff. Works the same way as the lemon and baking soda you used. Lemon is the acid and baking soda is the abrasive.

It's not as strong or fast-acting as The Works liquid toilet bowl cleaner someone else mentioned, and the BKF powder can cake up in a damp environment. But it's worth keeping some around.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Great Ron, can you prepare some baked ziti for us now?


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

10 days to clean a dish... that's got to be some kind of record.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

But he saved around $10


----------

